# Who's hoping for Albino Mac's this season?



## Kenno (Sep 6, 2011)

I just received Snake Ranch's latest 20/20 email offer. It got me thinking who else is hoping to produce Albino's this year? 

With 17 pairs of hets released in the first season, surely they wont be the only ones available.

Sign me up!


----------



## brands_3 (Sep 6, 2011)

im looking forward to owning one when they are released  they look awesome


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2011)

everything is still pretty inflated even for 20/20 ... interesting to see how successful there other pythons are this year


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 6, 2011)

interesting that they are offering single females but not males for animals that have not yet hatched


----------



## dylan-rocks (Sep 6, 2011)

they are amazing, def. on my wish list


----------



## saximus (Sep 6, 2011)

20/20?


----------



## Kenno (Sep 6, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> interesting that they are offering single females but not males for animals that have not yet hatched



Not really. This is common practice with projects in the early stages of release. 

Its widely accepted that it would be more financially desirable to buy a single albino male and load up on female hets.


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 6, 2011)

Interesting they are offering albino mac hatchies as well as albino olives as well as hets


----------



## Jason (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing these guys readily available! 
The 20/20 is interesting! 'Current market prices' are generally cheaper than their 2012 discounted prices.


----------



## hnn17 (Sep 6, 2011)

think i will wait until they are the same price as the albino darwins, what's the rush to get one anyway.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 6, 2011)

Pretty pricey for an animal that can easily breed at 18 months of age. and there were hets released previously. awesome animal but the price of these guys will rapidly drop in the not too distant future.


----------



## Kenno (Sep 6, 2011)

Im not so sure, 

They are plain easy to keep, placid, dont get very big, breed easily and now come in everyones favourite colour - white. 

I have no invested interest in these guys but I believe they will appeal to more people within the hobby than any other version of Herp. Whats that old saying about supply and demand?


----------



## moose (Sep 6, 2011)

They will like most other pythons come down in price over time and considering they seem to be a fairly popular first time keeper python they will sell fairly easy in the futre, making them more financially viable.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 6, 2011)

Kenno you may be right on that. i don't like to speculate on future prices, and yes these are very appealing. but considering how easy ants are to breed, throw in all the 66% hets that are going to around the supply is going to be huge when they drop just slightly in price. certainly going to hold value for a while, but i really think this time the big dollars are going to be short lived. only time will tell.


----------



## Jason (Sep 6, 2011)

irrespective of price do you think they'll be as wanted as the albino darwins? my desire for a white snake with pattern has been satisfied with the darwins hence I have no intention on getting one anytime soon.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 6, 2011)

Jason given the chance i would take an albino ant over any morelia. im an ant nut, and there are plenty of us  i think they will be extremely popular, but you do have to factor in that Darwin were the first commercially available albino so everyone wanted one


----------



## AirCooled (Sep 6, 2011)

I think with Macs you can gauge by standard,blonde,platinum prices,the more on the market the more they all step down in pricing


----------



## Pines (Sep 6, 2011)

Guys,

make sure you check the order form price with the web site price. Prices are different. For example wheatbelt stimsons male on order form 320 on the web site are 300. even the black bluey's on the order form are 800 on the web site they are 600. might have to make a phone call in the morning. 

Pines


----------



## solar 17 (Sep 6, 2011)

l don't have these, but one point that hasn't been raised here that might keep the price up a bit longer than normal is these are the first morph that is able to be sold at least in QLD. pet shops now if you go back approx. 5-6 years when macs were able to sold up here there was a distinct shortage for the first two years before they levelled out.
.........solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## FAY (Sep 6, 2011)

I want them because I love antaresia. I can't wait till they come down in price. No matter what the value of the offspring are, I want them just to have and enjoy them.


----------



## Shiresnakes (Sep 6, 2011)

Stunning snakes, but way out of my reach


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 6, 2011)

baden, do you think anyone is going to be that hard up for albino/het/poss het sales that they end up at pet shops? i'd imagine in the next few years they will sell like hot cakes at any price.

not disagreeing with you at all, it is a valid point not raised yet.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 6, 2011)

mini albino olive pythons.... yes please!


----------



## Albs (Sep 6, 2011)

The old story of dont count your chickens before they hatch! What are they going to do if they end up with a high ratio of males.... I am sure they will change there minds about selling single males then!


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 6, 2011)

Kenno said:


> Not really. This is common practice with projects in the early stages of release.
> 
> Its widely accepted that it would be more financially desirable to buy a single albino male and load up on female hets.


thanks, but it doesn't stop the purchase of a pair and a heap of hets


----------



## Firedrake (Sep 6, 2011)

saximus said:


> 20/20?



What he said ^


----------



## saximus (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha my friend answered in another thread about it. Apparently it means 20% deposit down and you get 20% off the animal when it hatches and you actually buy it


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 6, 2011)

they would be awesome!! Im going to start saving for one and in 1000 years I might be half way there.


----------



## Firedrake (Sep 6, 2011)

Erm doesn't that mean you're paying full price..? I guess its a first in best dressed sort of thing?


----------



## saximus (Sep 6, 2011)

No you end up with 20% off the total but you have to secure your animal with a deposit of 20%. So for example for a $100 snake you pay $20 to secure it then pay the extra $60 later. Although in this sort of case there would be a few more zeros involved


----------



## Firedrake (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh that makes sense I guess. But what happens if less hatch than people have put a deposit down for?


----------



## saximus (Sep 6, 2011)

People like SR aren't amateurs. They would be very good at knowing the likely hatch rate plus they would likely have a buffer


----------



## norwich (Sep 7, 2011)

wife wants new car i want new pair toldher if i drop one of these in her pants she will run as fast as her new car any way guess what i won she dont like snakes ha ha


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 7, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> thanks, but it doesn't stop the purchase of a pair and a heap of hets



Of course it doesnt. But it does stop people from buying a single albino male and a bunch of het females. That being the whole point of your original question mate. Allow me to pre-empt the next one: Price. If you want an albino male and a bunch of het females, you have to pay for the albino female as well.


----------



## CHONDROS (Sep 7, 2011)

me but the are pure childrens not macs


----------



## Basssman (Sep 7, 2011)

Have u hatched any albs from this line before chondros?

Cheers sam


----------



## CHONDROS (Sep 7, 2011)

no not yet as my male from last year turned out not to be a het got it as a 100% het female then it turned out to be male and a normal so this year im trying my 66% het male


----------



## benninsw (Sep 7, 2011)

chondros, are they t+ albino hets


----------



## CHONDROS (Sep 7, 2011)

no t-


----------



## FAY (Sep 7, 2011)

We have no idea how many breeding pairs they have.
The price that they want for them would be out of most peoples range.



Firedrake said:


> Oh that makes sense I guess. But what happens if less hatch than people have put a deposit down for?


----------



## Basssman (Sep 7, 2011)

Chondros are these childreni proven? Any piccys of the albs?

Cheers sam


----------



## Kenno (Sep 7, 2011)

Basssman said:


> Chondros are these childreni proven? Any piccys of the albs?
> 
> Cheers sam



Might as well ask for photo's of an albino unicorn


----------



## CHONDROS (Sep 7, 2011)

if i had them i would post them but the breeder would not give me any if my male proves out i will be posting pics then


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 7, 2011)

OMG....does anyone else have the sense of deja-vu as well?? :lol:

Good luck with the explanations Chondros and better luck this year with the pairings!


----------



## hrafna (Sep 7, 2011)

if i could justify spending that much on some snakes i would love to get a pair. Come on lotto numbers!


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 7, 2011)

Recently i was aksing a friend about the genetics and told him i wanted to breed mini albino olives (aka albino childrens) so this has me very excited!
Chondros can you please pm me about your T-? I have found someone with T+ but not T- until now 
If these weren't so pricey i would be straight onto 1 or a pair, not for breeding but because i love albino and lighter coloured animals. The reason i would choose these over an albino darwin is because of size and handlability etc which is also why i asked my friend about breeding albino childrens in the first place. 
I hope their breeding goes well and that in the future the price does come down a little.


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 7, 2011)

CHONDROS said:


> no not yet as my male from last year turned out not to be a het got it as a 100% het female then it turned out to be male and a normal so this year im trying my 66% het male



You got a 100% Het which turned out to be normal from a breeder that won't supply pics of albino animals? Am I missing something?


----------



## hnn17 (Sep 7, 2011)

a 100% het female turned into a normal male - did the breeder give you another snake or a refund ? when 100% doesn't cut it, how can 66% ?

back to the original topic, did anyone who bought spotted hets from snake ranch before - breeding them this season ? any results please


----------



## Bryce (Sep 7, 2011)

Bought some this season. Most of the animals that were avail this year were not at breeding size. People who have bought last season stock may be breeding.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 7, 2011)

junglepython2 said:


> You got a 100% Het which turned out to be normal from a breeder that won't supply pics of albino animals? Am I missing something?



Glad I'm not the only one puzzled by this?


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 7, 2011)

I think he means the breeder of his 66% het wouldn't give photos of the albinos, not the breeder of the dodgy 100% het.


----------



## CHONDROS (Sep 7, 2011)

no he will not give any me photos but i have seen the albinos in person 
when i got them all he was willing to sell was 100% het females and 66% het males and when i reprobed them on the female 100% was a male so i pair the now 100% het male with the other 100% females and ended up with all normal from them


----------



## hnn17 (Sep 7, 2011)

chondros: what do his albinos look like compared to the snake ranch one, totally white as well ? you saw the actual albinos or pics of them ?


----------



## pisces20 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Albino macs*

Interesting thread. Been looking at some of the past releases from SR and have found that in a three year period some of the superior releases have fallen up to 88% in offered price. This would mean that in three years time a pair of albino macs would be $1700. The ones that held were the albino olives, and albino bluetongues. The worst were the black bluetongues and the Kimberley python. Buy them for the love, not investment, returns are slow. The market will always be there but at what price.


----------



## Kenno (Sep 7, 2011)

Simple solution: Breed [email protected]$1700each. That's $17,000 by my maths. You might not do it the first year but it's certainly obtainable over the lifetime of the first pair.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 8, 2011)

I love the albino macs, I've seen one in person and they are translucent white with pink/flesh coloured patterns. The belly is translucent white.
I'd imagine a blond mac or a platinum mac would look different again. I think an albino blonde mac would have a nicer white with more a spectacular pattern.
This type of white with albino macs reminds me of the "blizzard" corn snakes, not an opaque enamel white but more like a translucent milky white, and the pattern reminds me of "snow" corn snake patterns, a pinkish colour. Just that the patterns are more subtle, but the similarities are definitely there.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 8, 2011)

I think they will be much more interesting when you add a bit more colour by hybridising with the wheatbelt stimsons. (Dare I say that?!) I love the yellow and orange patterns on the albino Darwins. I think that patterned _Antaresia_ will be a bigger market than just the more plain-looking spotteds. It will be fun to watch it develop.


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 8, 2011)

I like them , but not at that price. Albino oilives are getting cheaper!


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 8, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> I like them , but not at that price. Albino oilives are getting cheaper!



I noticed that too and was like hmmmmm, maybe albino olives aren't too far out of being in my budget anymore 

But then again the feeding and housing of olives would still be a bit out of reach for me  Feel free to buy some and rub it in to me though :lol:


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 8, 2011)

Kenno said:


> Simple solution: Breed [email protected]$1700each. That's $17,000 by my maths. You might not do it the first year but it's certainly obtainable over the lifetime of the first pair.



Ahhh Reptiles......The ultimate 'Get-rich-quick' scheme.







​


----------



## Kenno (Sep 8, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## XKiller (Sep 8, 2011)

LOL at the underpants gnomes


----------



## beeman (Sep 8, 2011)

It wont really matter what the starting price is, History with SR shows that usually within 3-4 months of a release they cut the price quite a bit to sell animals!
It happened with the Hets so it will happen with the Albs as well!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 8, 2011)

LOL beeman I wish!!!

...Just don't count on the albinos being there by the time they would want to cut the price...they'll sell like hotcakes, even at that price 'cuz people will want in on the money and will want to secure their pair. You've got to be joking if you think these will end up being discounted...no way hozay!


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 8, 2011)

I hope they aren't getting ahead of themselves, have they even bred an albino mac before?


----------



## turtle (Sep 9, 2011)

junglepython2 said:


> I hope they aren't getting ahead of themselves, have they even bred an albino mac before?



There are pics in the Ant freak thread. Don't know what page it's on as there are so many pages but perhaps someone might want to copy & paste pics on to here.


----------



## Lachesis (Jul 2, 2012)

I am


----------



## stimigex (Jul 2, 2012)

Lachesis said:


> I am



Well done, We had trouble with the male in ours bugger stopped eating and didnt get enough size on him, On track again now though.
Hope it all works out well for you


----------

